# Random Pictures ~



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Here are some pictures of my trip I went on to Washington and around Oregon. Some of my dogs as well. Hope you enjoy!

But first here is my family. Me, sis, mom dad over at my grandmas (before DP)









Pacific Ocean 


















Pacific Northwest wilderness



















Up by Astoria and the Tillamook forest









My Fav rest stop ever between Salem and Portland Oregon. Super nice and beautiful 









Some custom pics of my dogs. Gauge 4yr old American pit bull terrier, Ranger 2yr old bull terrier


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Oregon is really nice, Kinda like southeast Alaska.


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

ohhh beautiful. 
here in germany, there are no forests, i think sometimes.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

FoXS said:


> ohhh beautiful.
> here in germany, there are no forests, i think sometimes.


What? I thought Germany was full of them haha! Guess all the movies are wrong then LOL


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

we have either industrial towns or fields, you know, farmyards, but no forests


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

HAHA I LOVE that rest stop too. I used to live in Portland and would take frequent trips down to Albany. I would always stop at the one going south to get gatorade because I just love the trees in that area so much. Btw, is it sad that I can tell that is the one going North?


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> HAHA I LOVE that rest stop too. I used to live in Portland and would take frequent trips down to Albany. I would always stop at the one going south to get gatorade because I just love the trees in that area so much. Btw, is it sad that I can tell that is the one going North?


Haha no! That's funny you know it though. Small world.


----------



## hoot (Jun 17, 2010)

Cool, I wanna visit!


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

hoot said:


> Cool, I wanna visit!


My best friend lives in Laihia Finland. Want to do a home exchange lol?


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Damn dude, it's nature like that that makes me wish I could fly so bad. And no, I haven't been watching those goddamn twilight movies,lol.

FoXs I was wondering where youve been, haven't seen you posting? I thought there were forests in Germany too, I guess because of the Black Forest in Germany.


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

Minerva8979 said:


> FoXs I was wondering where youve been, haven't seen you posting? I thought there were forests in Germany too, I guess because of the Black Forest in Germany.


OH ! this is the first time that somebody has been missing me here. thanks !








i come from the ruhr area, it's very industrial here, so i like to be on vacation in regions where there are no towns


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

FoXS said:


> OH ! this is the first time that somebody has been missing me here. thanks !


Sure.lol. Yea, fuck industrialized cities.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

FoXS said:


> OH ! this is the first time that somebody has been missing me here. thanks !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure that's not true, I just said something about it. And yea, fuck urban filth.


----------



## Daniel C (Jun 24, 2010)

And this is one of the reasons that I love Oregon.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I´d give my left one to just live in those woods for a couple of months. Near a lake.


----------

